# ISO: Orlando/Disney area w/check-in 5/1



## bonjourashley (Mar 22, 2016)

I need a unit in the Orlando area as I'll be visiting WDW the week of 5/1.

Just two adults, so a studio would be more than sufficient, or one bedroom at the biggest.

Technically I'll be leaving the area Friday 5/6, but if the price is right, I'm happy to just leave the resort early (and abandon the remaining two nights).

Basically, I'm hoping for convenience and a comfortable property at a reasonable price.

Message me with any offers.

THX


----------



## am1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Bonnet creek 1 bedroom deluxe $450 for 5 nights.

adam


----------



## lasvegas (Mar 23, 2016)

I can probably do Legacy Vacation Club Orlando 1 bedroom from 5-1 to 5-8 for $465


----------



## mspymp (Mar 24, 2016)

The Fountains, 5/1-5/6, $425

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## travelplanner75 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have an one bedroom or studio at Westgate Town Center Resort & Spa in Kissimmee (Orlando) for $471 available from May 1- 6. Westgate provides a free shuttle to WDW!!


----------

